# I saw your bug out vehicle...



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

...and it think it might be overloaded.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

But... I'm on my way home from the Sam's Club....


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I could not help myself they were having a 2-4-1 sale.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Cletus, yea Bubba, Think now that granny is movin in were gonna hav to get a bigger trailer.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Once I get the camo paint job you'll never see me.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

That's just my wife's overnight bag.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I got so much junk had to put a hitch on my van for my trailer


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I figured I would splurge a little an upgrade for a quick get away, so after my purchase I was pleased that Mc Donald Douglas sent me a warranty registration card, wow didn't realize the scope of buyers they get.


----------

